# My Ball Pythons



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

It's been quite a while since I been here on the forum, college has been taking up most of my time and I haven't been able to update as regularly as I use to.
One thing that I don't think I ever posted on here about was my ball python collection. I recently just got 2 new female enchi and fire ball pythons this Wednesday and I thought I'd might as well post them all on here as well. I feed all my ball python frozen/thaw rat pups.
The following pictures below will go by date, enjoy and please feel free to comment below. Hopefully there may be a few other BP guys or gals on here too 

Oct.27,2013, My 2013 male pastel yellowbelly 50% het hypo (had him since Oct. 13,2013, he was born/hatched on July.24th,2013).























































2014 female fire, reduced pattern, born/hatched in August. Pictures provided by breeder.










October 2014



















2014 female enchi, born/hatched in September. Picture provided by breeder.










I'll try to get updated pics whenever I can, as well as post pics of my 2013 female orange ghost/hypo ball python which wasn't shown here. Both my 2013 male pastel yellowbelly het hypo and 2013 female orange ghost/hypo have put on some noticeable size since 2013.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking good. I really like that pastel yellow belly...nice pattern. I would definitely like to see updated pics of him. I'm always interested in seeing the change into adulthood. 

That Enchi photo looks familiar, did you get her from Canadian Regius?


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Mykuhl said:


> Looking good. I really like that pastel yellow belly...nice pattern. I would definitely like to see updated pics of him. I'm always interested in seeing the change into adulthood.
> 
> That Enchi photo looks familiar, did you get her from Canadian Regius?


Will update when I get the chance, he's getting brighter/fading out, instead of darkening up like most pastel/pastel combos. Really love that about him 
I bought him from Johnathan Leone.

Also yes, I purchased the female enchi from Nicole Lyons of Canadian Regius, the enchi is an awesome little ball, brighter and much more vibrant in person!

I'll post pics of her once she sheds out, all my current ball pythons are going into shed soon, giving them a week or two before they blue.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice....he has nice colors in that photo but what is disappointing is that they often brown/dull out as adults. It's good to hear that his colors have gotten brighter not darker. I read that Enchis tend to get brighter with age too.

I am getting four 2014s next week after a 10 year hiatus from snakes...really looking forward to it.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Mykuhl said:


> Nice....he has nice colors in that photo but what is disappointing is that they often brown/dull out as adults. It's good to hear that his colors have gotten brighter not darker. I read that Enchis tend to get brighter with age too.
> 
> I am getting four 2014s next week after a 10 year hiatus from snakes...really looking forward to it.


Yeah, going to get some awesome combos with my pastel yellowbelly, once the enchi reaches breeding age.

Four 2014s sounds awesome, what morphs are you getting?


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Yah, pastel enchi yellow bellies would be sweet for sure!

I am getting a female vanilla spider het citrus hypo, a male vanilla het citrus hypo, a male lesser yellow belly and a female yellow belly.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Mykuhl said:


> Yah, pastel enchi yellow bellies would be sweet for sure!
> 
> I am getting a female vanilla spider het citrus hypo, a male vanilla het citrus hypo, a male lesser yellow belly and a female yellow belly.


Nice, definitely going to get some wicked morphs with those combos! Toss some butter and fire to that vanilla spider and you'll get some nice cream spiders and nukes!

I actually grabbed a nice 2014 vanilla female myself, she's 50% het pied though.
Trying to find a male fire yellowbelly het pied now, to see if the vanilla will prove out when I breed her in a few years. If not, at least I'll get some cream yellowbellies out of it, add in some pastel to that and I'll have some vanilla scream YBs.
I might also try for some enchi fire YBs and super fires, the list can go on and on


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Yah, for sure! I am looking forward to breeding my own super vanilla honeybees, super vanilla citrus hypos and lesser spider yellowbellies.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Here is a photo I just took of my 2014 Yellowbelly female.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! Thats a nice YB female, she very clean. She almost looks like a fire, awesome grab man.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks . She just shed 3 days ago. I will post pics of my other 3 when I can get a good photo of them.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

2013 male pastel yellowbelly het hypo currently in blue, will update again when he sheds out.
Other bps are doing fine, I'll try to get pics of them when I can.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Here are a couple of photos of my other 3 snakes....


----------

